# volentary departure return



## phyrex4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello i really need some advice.
in april 2011 ICE sent me a letter to go for an interview at the homeland security office.
when i got there they handcuffed me and told me i was being deported for my possesion of paraphernalia in 2006 and the same charge in 2009.
i sat inside an immigration prison for 2 months before i decided to voluntarily depart.
my question is when can i return as i have a 2 year old son and all of my famialy are in america.
something just does not add up because the 2 charges are misdemeanors and are not deportable.
on the papers i sighnd no where does it say if i have been ban'd or bar'd and it does not say how long i am to stay away for.
i have checked to see if my SSN is still active which it is.
many people have told me that i was done very wrong and that i may be able to return.
please help me. i really need to be back with my famialy. thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Virtually any crime by a green card holder is deportable
most often used is domestic violence 

you probably have a 10 year ban 
but its of no consequence because they are not going to give you an visa anytime
soon 

but do get an aila Lawyer to read over your case


----------



## PaulEvans (Oct 28, 2011)

Just get a lawyer. Even misdemenours for green card holders are grounds for deportation. I hope you find relief.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

phyrex4eva said:


> Hello i really need some advice.
> in april 2011 ICE sent me a letter to go for an interview at the homeland security office.
> when i got there they handcuffed me and told me i was being deported for my possesion of paraphernalia in 2006 and the same charge in 2009.
> i sat inside an immigration prison for 2 months before i decided to voluntarily depart.
> ...


Was this drug related paraphernalia? Were you in the US legally?


----------



## phyrex4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Was this drug related paraphernalia? Were you in the US legally?


the paraphinallia where on both instances simply marijuana pipes u can buy at gs stations. i was not in america illigaLly. i was on a green card i had just renwed. iv come to understand there is no ban with voluntary departure my question is what is the best way to return to my fiANCE and son


----------



## BelfastToPhilly (Oct 30, 2011)

phyrex4eva said:


> the paraphinallia where on both instances simply marijuana pipes u can buy at gs stations. i was not in america illigaLly. i was on a green card i had just renwed. iv come to understand there is no ban with voluntary departure my question is what is the best way to return to my fiANCE and son


An airplane is without doubt the best way to return, however do understand that you will probably be denied ESTA and have to apply for a visa which is likely to be denied and require a waiver which is likely to be denied. How do YOU think you are returning any time soon?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Inspection Report I-99-09 - Introduction


----------

